# FSC for EntryNav (Route)



## JetoxH (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello everyone. Tried to update my maps earlier and entered an incorrect activation code. I cannot go back into the original navigation (2014-1, the factory maps) now because it asks for an activation code.

Besides it being very stupid that the original code has disappeared and even the factory maps are now inaccessible, is there any way I can upload the .FSC file that I had made as a backup? Or am I forced to purchase an FSC code from somewhere to get access to the old maps?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need Valid FSC Code, either current one, or new one. PM sent.


----------



## markus2marks (Dec 25, 2021)

Hello, can you generate a FSC for my entrynav?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markus2marks said:


> Hello, can you generate a FSC for my entrynav?


PM sent.


----------



## Yevgen91 (Dec 26, 2021)

hi can someone help me to generate fsc map for entrynav? thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yevgen91 said:


> hi can someone help me to generate fsc map for entrynav? thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Wishall (Dec 25, 2021)

@shawnsheridan can you please help me to generate a FSC code for the following? VIN: WBA8K11050A999885
Update to: NBT EVO 2021-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wishall said:


> @shawnsheridan can you please help me to generate a FSC code for the following? VIN: WBA8K11050A999885
> Update to: NBT EVO 2021-2


PM sent.


----------



## Santa Cruz (Nov 6, 2011)

@shawnsheridan 
Can you please be so kind and provide FSC to update Route map to 2022-1 East Europe for WBAWX310500B78847 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Santa Cruz said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Can you please be so kind and provide FSC to update Route map to 2022-1 East Europe for WBAWX310500B78847 ?


PM sent.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

Could you please generate and send me FSC for my car?
WBA2C11060V521647 - Road Map Europe East ROUTE 2022-1
You've helped many people, it's just impressive.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

.Kevin. said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please generate and send me FSC for my car?
> WBA2C11060V521647 - Road Map Europe East ROUTE 2022-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## SvEnErGy (Jan 7, 2022)

What do you Need for fsc for entrynav


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SvEnErGy said:


> What do you Need for fsc for entrynav


PM sent.


----------



## archi (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi, 
I tried updating my maps and failed, similar to the og post I keep being asked my fsc code, I believe I've got an entrynav with 2017 maps, tried to update to Route 2022-1. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

archi said:


> Hi,
> I tried updating my maps and failed, similar to the og post I keep being asked my fsc code, I believe I've got an entrynav with 2017 maps, tried to update to Route 2022-1.
> Thanks for your help


PM sent.


----------



## demsarurban (Dec 17, 2021)

Dear FSC engineers
May I ask for the FSC code:
WBAXB91070DX40565
Road Map Europe West PREMIUM USB 2021-1

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

demsarurban said:


> Dear FSC engineers
> May I ask for the FSC code:
> WBAXB91070DX40565
> Road Map Europe West PREMIUM USB 2021-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Christoff59 (12 mo ago)

Hello, I am looking for an FSC code for Road Map Europe West Route 2022-1 for my EntryNav. Could you help me?
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Christoff59 said:


> Hello, I am looking for an FSC code for Road Map Europe West Route 2022-1 for my EntryNav. Could you help me?
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joninoni said:


> Hello I need your help please I have installed I want to remove the DE.fsc file from my NBT browser to be able to generate the update key for the Road map europe west 2022-2 and there is no way to connect my E-sys or BMWAI V3.4 with my F46 😮‍💨😮‍💨😮‍💨 it's a headache 🤒 but it's cool to investigate 😋😋 So if you don't mind, could you provide me with a BMWAI download link compatible with my F46 or else I'll leave you my VIN to request a key if you'd be kind! VIN :WBA2E71070P934260 Thank you.


You waste your time. Car has ENTRYNAV (ROUTE) Head Unit, not NBT (NEXT) Head Unit. It has no DE File. PM sent.


----------



## Joninoni (9 mo ago)

ah okay, I misunderstood the topic 😂🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️I'm a bit new at this 😬 So I can't get the key to update my browser!!? I have sent the VIN !! I don't know if it's possible to get it out or not !🤷🏻‍♂️can you give me a hand please 🙌


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joninoni said:


> ah okay, I misunderstood the topic 😂🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️I'm a bit new at this 😬 So I can't get the key to update my browser!!? I have sent the VIN !! I don't know if it's possible to get it out or not !🤷🏻‍♂️can you give me a hand please 🙌


PM sent.


----------



## Joninoni (9 mo ago)

😅Sorry for the inconvenience 😬but I haven't received any PM (E-mail) yet! I say it in case you have sent it.
Thank’s.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joninoni said:


> 😅Sorry for the inconvenience 😬but I haven't received any PM (E-mail) yet! I say it in case you have sent it.
> Thank’s.


Sent again.


----------



## afinello (9 mo ago)

Hello,

Would you please advise if these FSC codes fit the retrofitted entrynav head unit? With a CAN-filter I mean. And is there any chance to activate navi on this retrofitted unit with FSC code instead of the filter?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

afinello said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you please advise if these FSC codes fit the retrofitted entrynav head unit? With a CAN-filter I mean. And is there any chance to activate navi on this retrofitted unit with FSC code instead of the filter?
> 
> Thanks


No. ROUTE Map FSC Code is only 1 of 3 FSC Codes required for Navigation. To activate all FSC Codes without an emulator (filter), you would need the other 2 FSC Codes issued by BMW AG for your VIN, which is why you need an emulator (filter) to use OEM Donor FSC Codes.


----------



## afinello (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. ROUTE Map FSC Code is only 1 of 3 FSC Codes required for Navigation. To activate all FSC Codes without an emulator (filter), you would need the other 2 FSC Codes issued by BMW AG for your VIN, which is why you need an emulator (filter) to use OEM Donor FSC Codes.


Thank you for the answer. But am I still able to update the maps to 2022-2 with a code issued for the original headunit donor vehicle vin number?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

afinello said:


> Thank you for the answer. But am I still able to update the maps to 2022-2 with a code issued for the original headunit donor vehicle vin number?


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## St.Elmo (9 mo ago)

Hi everybody, although I am new here, I am reading this tread with a lot of interest as I encountered the same issue updating my Entrynav maps with a wrong FSC code believing it was NBT 

Can you help me with a code for Roadmap West Europe 2022-2 for VIN WBA3K91040F911162? Would be much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

St.Elmo said:


> Hi everybody, although I am new here, I am reading this tread with a lot of interest as I encountered the same issue updating my Entrynav maps with a wrong FSC code believing it was NBT
> 
> Can you help me with a code for Roadmap West Europe 2022-2 for VIN WBA3K91040F911162? Would be much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## mp2_ (Aug 24, 2021)

HI 
I need help 
need map fsc code
WBY1Z4C53EV274214 
europe east route 2022-2
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mp2_ said:


> HI
> I need help
> need map fsc code
> WBY1Z4C53EV274214
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## vscrivan (9 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan could you generate a FSC for my Entrynav Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-2 ?
VIN: WMWYV910503E20939

Thank you very much in advance for your help😃


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vscrivan said:


> @shawnsheridan could you generate a FSC for my Entrynav Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-2 ?
> VIN: WMWYV910503E20939
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your help😃


PM sent.


----------



## ivang80 (9 mo ago)

Thxxx
@shawnsheridan could you generate a FSC for my son Road Map Europe West ROUTE Entrynav 2022-2 ?
VIN: *WBA1S510805D22673*


Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivang80 said:


> Thxxx
> @shawnsheridan could you generate a FSC for my son Road Map Europe West ROUTE Entrynav 2022-2 ?
> VIN: *WBA1S510805D22673*
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your help


PM sent.


----------



## Maamees (Jan 6, 2022)

I have champ2 nav ( its entrynav or something like that ) i need fsc codes to enable nav and update. Is it possible ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maamees said:


> I have champ2 nav ( its entrynav or something like that ) i need fsc codes to enable nav and update. Is it possible ?


You have CHAMP2. ENTRYNAV is different. PM sent.


----------



## Johnnyslb (Jun 8, 2021)

@shawnsheridan may you help me with the fsc code for Vin: WBA8J91070K400836 I'm trying to update that maps through other topic where send the links for the 2022 ones. Thanks and best regards.









Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A5010 através do Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Johnnyslb said:


> @shawnsheridan may you help me with the fsc code for Vin: WBA8J91070K400836 I'm trying to update that maps through other topic where send the links for the 2022 ones. Thanks and best regards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dmytrokolinko (9 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan 
Please help me with the FSC code for Vin: WBA2E510305F34909
I'm trying to update my navigation.
Thank you so much!
Best regards from Ukraine!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmytrokolinko said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Please help me with the FSC code for Vin: WBA2E510305F34909
> I'm trying to update my navigation.
> Thank you so much!
> Best regards from Ukraine!


PM sent.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

Can someone help me with a map code for hu_entrynav?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

poisike said:


> Can someone help me with a map code for hu_entrynav?


PM sent.


----------



## cristi092 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello,

Can you please help me with a FSC code for my Route map update? My vin is J55917.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cristi092 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me with a FSC code for my Route map update? My vin is J55917.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Juhnukka (Feb 9, 2017)

Can someone please give me lifetime FSC code for entrynav?

My old map version: Road map europe west route 2019-2

New version ROUTE EUROPE WEST 2022-2

Vin: WBA8J71000F972361

RL_ENTRYNAV_NAV_13503A


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Juhnukka said:


> Can someone please give me lifetime FSC code for entrynav?
> 
> My old map version: Road map europe west route 2019-2
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jams01 (9 mo ago)

Hello Shawnsheridan
Can you please give me lifetime FSC code for entrynav?

My old map version: Road map europe route 2015-1

New version: Europe West Route 2022-2

Vin: WBA3K310X0K610898

RL_ENTRYNAV_NAV_F14421A
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jams01 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan
> Can you please give me lifetime FSC code for entrynav?
> 
> My old map version: Road map europe route 2015-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## nuliss (8 mo ago)

lease help me with the FSC code for Vin: WBA2C51080V389451
I'm trying to update my EntryNav with Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-2
Thank you so much!
Best regards from Lithuania


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nuliss said:


> lease help me with the FSC code for Vin: WBA2C51080V389451
> I'm trying to update my EntryNav with Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-2
> Thank you so much!
> Best regards from Lithuania


PM sent.


----------



## lusyandarcusoru (8 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Fsc code road map europe est route 2022-2
WIN:WBA2E510505C11445
danke


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lusyandarcusoru said:


> Fsc code road map europe est route 2022-2
> WIN:WBA2E510505C11445
> danke


PM sent.


----------



## Baulchen (8 mo ago)

Hello Shawnsheridan,

I would like to update from Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-1 to 2022-2.
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I15405A
ViN: 5D74099
Could you help pls?
Thank you


----------



## SPIBDX (8 mo ago)

Could you please generate and send me FSC for my EntryNav ?
BMW 1 09/2014 - Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2
VIN : P733968
Could you help me?
Salvatore 

Thanks for helping!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Baulchen said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I would like to update from Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-1 to 2022-2.
> RL_EntryNav_Nav_I15405A
> ...





SPIBDX said:


> Could you please generate and send me FSC for my EntryNav ?
> BMW 1 09/2014 - Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2
> VIN : P733968
> Could you help me?
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## Miguel Angel (8 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan 

I would appreciate if you can help me getting a lifetime FSC code for 2022-2 Europe West Next 

Old Version: Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-2
NBT_K15072A

VIN: WAB6E21010D928802

Thank you very much for helping!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Miguel Angel said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> I would appreciate if you can help me getting a lifetime FSC code for 2022-2 Europe West Next
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JeanMix13 (8 mo ago)

Hello,
I need help to get a lifetime (if possible) FSC Code for update GPS of my BMW F48 (X1) :
Old Version: Road Map EUROPE Route 2018-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

New Version : Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-1 

VIN: WBAHT71060P904943 

Thanks by advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JeanMix13 said:


> Hello,
> I need help to get a lifetime (if possible) FSC Code for update GPS of my BMW F48 (X1) :
> Old Version: Road Map EUROPE Route 2018-1
> RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## West2Coast (8 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

can you please help me to generate a FSC code for EntryNav Route?
Update to: Europe West ROUTE 2022-2

Thanks a lot!

Greetings to the Friendship state


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

West2Coast said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> can you please help me to generate a FSC code for EntryNav Route?
> Update to: Europe West ROUTE 2022-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## MaQ83 (8 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan
Hi, I would like to update maps to Europe West ROUTE 2022-2 in my BMW F20 LCI 2015-06

Currently I have
Europa
101141.3.411
Road Map EUROPE Route 2015-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MaQ83 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Hi, I would like to update maps to Europe West ROUTE 2022-2 in my BMW F20 LCI 2015-06
> 
> Currently I have
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gazcbm (8 mo ago)

Hi
Could I please get an FSC code

Old Version: Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-2
RL_EntryNav_Nav_14352A

New Version : Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2

VIN: WBA2G72010V254262

Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gazcbm said:


> Hi
> Could I please get an FSC code
> 
> Old Version: Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## LedLux2 (8 mo ago)

Hi 
I need help with activation code to update maps in my f48
my vin:WBXHT3C39H5F74957
new maps Europe West ROUTE 2022-2
old maps NORTH AMERICA Route 2016-2
RL-EntryNav_Nav_l16293A


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LedLux2 said:


> Hi
> I need help with activation code to update maps in my f48
> my vin:WBXHT3C39H5F74957
> new maps Europe West ROUTE 2022-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## frdimola (8 mo ago)

Shawn,
Could I get a FSC code for my first BMW?

Old MAP: Road Map North America ROUTE 2016-2
HU if required: RL_EntryNav_Nav

NEW MAP: Road Map North America ROUTE 2022-1
CAR: F48
VIN: 5F70233


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frdimola said:


> Shawn,
> Could I get a FSC code for my first BMW?
> 
> Old MAP: Road Map North America ROUTE 2016-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cetsergiy (Nov 16, 2021)

WBA2E510305E01146
Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cetsergiy said:


> WBA2E510305E01146
> Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-2


PM sent.


----------



## romeoexe (7 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan

I'm new here! So, hello everyone  

I would appreciate if you can help me getting a lifetime FSC code for Road Map Europe WEST Route 2022-2 

Old Version: 

BMW Group 
101151.3.412

Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-1

RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

VIN: WBA5E51070G106419

Thank you very much for helping!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

romeoexe said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> I'm new here! So, hello everyone
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BeemeRT (7 mo ago)

I would appreciate if I can get a lifetime FSC code for "Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2

Old Version:
Road Map EUROPE West Route 2020-2

RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

VIN: WBA2A31060 V419251

Thanks for helping me out


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BeemeRT said:


> I would appreciate if I can get a lifetime FSC code for "Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2
> 
> Old Version:
> Road Map EUROPE West Route 2020-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Pablo11 (7 mo ago)

Hello shawnsheridan,

Could you please provide me lifetime FCS code for Europe West ROUTE 2022-2?
VIN: 5G68469

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pablo11 said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please provide me lifetime FCS code for Europe West ROUTE 2022-2?
> VIN: 5G68469
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Lionel Bmw (7 mo ago)

Hi,
Could you please guys generate FSC code. I want to update my map Europe East 2022 (Route - RL EntryNav)
Also a link from where i can download Route map 2022 for EntryNav.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lionel Bmw said:


> Hi,
> Could you please guys generate FSC code. I want to update my map Europe East 2022 (Route - RL EntryNav)
> Also a link from where i can download Route map 2022 for EntryNav.
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## paulcu2 (7 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan I would like FSC and ROUTE maps for X1 2016 EntryNav with VIN 5f37975 can you help?
Thanks in advance


----------



## paulcu2 (7 mo ago)

paulcu2 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan I would like FSC and ROUTE maps for X1 2016 EntryNav with VIN 5f37975 can you help?
> Thanks in advance


West Europe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paulcu2 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan I would like FSC and ROUTE maps for X1 2016 EntryNav with VIN 5f37975 can you help?
> Thanks in advance





paulcu2 said:


> West Europe


PM sent.


----------



## chris-t (7 mo ago)

Hi, is it possible to generate a lifetime (?) code to update the following:

*VIN:* WBA5L32010GV89463
*OLD MAP:* Road Map EUROPE Route 2015-2A
*NEW MAP:* Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2

*SYSTEM INFO:*
Europa​BMW Group​101143.3.412​RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A​​Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chris-t said:


> Hi, is it possible to generate a lifetime (?) code to update the following:
> 
> *VIN:* WBA5L32010GV89463
> *OLD MAP:* Road Map EUROPE Route 2015-2A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JohnGotti1977 (7 mo ago)

Hi, I've just bought a 1 series 2011 f20...It has been fitted with 2015 software and 2017 Europa Route Maps ENTRYNAV at some point...Unfortunately I'm unable to locate the donor VIN! I went ahead a bought 2022 Map update hoping that it had a lifetime FSC code, but unfortunately Not...Is there a way to get an FSC code for my car and to install the Map update!?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JohnGotti1977 said:


> Hi, I've just bought a 1 series 2011 f20...It has been fitted with 2015 software and 2017 Europa Route Maps ENTRYNAV at some point...Unfortunately I'm unable to locate the donor VIN! I went ahead a bought 2022 Map update hoping that it had a lifetime FSC code, but unfortunately Not...Is there a way to get an FSC code for my car and to install the Map update!?


PM sent.


----------



## mihaimetal (7 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan
I just bought a BMW X3 F25 2015 that has an EntryNav with Route maps (Europe). Can I get a FSC code please? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mihaimetal said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> I just bought a BMW X3 F25 2015 that has an EntryNav with Route maps (Europe). Can I get a FSC code please? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## skouk (7 mo ago)

Sorry for my silly maybe question.
My FSC ends at 30/06/2022.
I bought a new FSC from BMW for 2 years.
Although I have already installed EUROPE WAY 2002-2.
Can I reinstall it in order to install the new FSC?
Only once do I have to install FSC or every time i update map?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skouk said:


> Sorry for my silly maybe question.
> My FSC ends at 30/06/2022.
> I bought a new FSC from BMW for 2 years.
> Although I have already installed EUROPE WAY 2002-2.
> ...


You only need to install new FSC when you install a new map that exceesds the validity of currecnt installed FSC Code.


----------



## skouk (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You only need to install new FSC when you install a new map that exceesds the validity of currecnt installed FSC Code.


So I cannot install it now with reinstalling 2022-2?
I have to wait for 2022-3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skouk said:


> So I cannot install it now with reinstalling 2022-2?
> I have to wait for 2022-3?


If you have 2022-2 now, you would have to install older version, and then install 2022-2 again.


----------



## skouk (7 mo ago)

skouk said:


> Sorry for my silly maybe question.
> My FSC ends at 30/06/2022.
> I bought a new FSC from BMW for 2 years.
> Although I have already installed EUROPE WAY 2002-2.
> ...


I cannot find an older version!
The FSC must be installed once and is valid for 2 years?
The file I hand to create must be named FSC?or “FSC”
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skouk said:


> I cannot find an older version!
> The FSC must be installed once and is valid for 2 years?
> The file I hand to create must be named FSC?or “FSC”
> Thank you!


FSC Validity can vary. Some are 2 years, and some 1 year.

You do not create any file, so I have no idea what you are talking about. You should have OEM FSC Code file FSC_xxxxxxx_xxxxxxxx.fsc, which goes on USB Drive in folder named "FSC".


----------



## skouk (7 mo ago)

I read before that I hand to make a file and name it FSC and put inside FSC I bought from BMW.
My is for 2 years.
I have just once to use it or to use it at every update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skouk said:


> I read before that I hand to make a file and name it FSC and put inside FSC I bought from BMW.
> My is for 2 years.
> I have just once to use it or to use it at every update?


As I wrote above: 

"_You do not create any file, so I have no idea what you are talking about. You should have OEM FSC Code file FSC_xxxxxxx_xxxxxxxx.fsc, which goes on USB Drive in folder named "FSC"._"

And also

"_You only need to install new FSC when you install a new map that exceesds the validity of currecnt installed FSC Code."_

There is no more to say on this.


----------



## skouk (7 mo ago)

Sorry for the mess!
It is only because I read this.

Only option for WAY Map FSC Code is official OEM FSC Code issued by BMW AG.

Fat32 Format (not NTFS or exFAT) USB Drive and Copy map data to USB root. Create folder named "FSC" on USB Drive and copy .fsc file into "FSC" Folder. Correct FSC Code file is FSC_xxxxxxx_0130yyyy.fsc NOT xxxxxxx_0130yyyy.fsc. If you use Mac, you must clean hidden Mac OS file from USB Drive.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Katotzikomy said:


> Hey people!
> Can anyone help me with FSC code for my Nbt ENTRY nav?
> 
> VIN WBA8C31050K386636
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Katotzikomy said:


> Hey people!
> Can anyone help me with FSC code for my Nbt ENTRY nav?
> 
> VIN WBA8C31050K386636
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Meiki (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello,

has maybe someon a FSC for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2 ?
G081425
Many thanks
Meiki


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Meiki said:


> Hello,
> 
> has maybe someon a FSC for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2 ?
> G081425
> ...


Yes pm info


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Meiki said:


> Hello,
> 
> has maybe someon a FSC for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2 ?
> G081425
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## kaushalmandeep1304 (5 mo ago)

Hey people!

Can anyone help me with FSC code for my BMW X1
Current Map shows: 
Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-2
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A
G15454

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaushalmandeep1304 said:


> Hey people!
> 
> Can anyone help me with FSC code for my BMW X1
> Current Map shows:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sirmrh (5 mo ago)

May I ask for the FSC code:
WMWXS5100G2D52014
*Road Map China Route 2021-2*


Many thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sirmrh said:


> May I ask for the FSC code:
> WMWXS5100G2D52014
> *Road Map China Route 2021-2*
> 
> ...


PM sent info


----------



## mika254 (5 mo ago)

Hello,

Can anyone help me with FSC code for my BMW Serie 1
Current Map shows:
Road Map EUROPE Route 2015-2A
RL_EntryNav_Nav_F14421A

Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mika254 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me with FSC code for my BMW Serie 1
> Current Map shows:
> ...


Pm sent info


----------



## Oleksandr (5 mo ago)

Hello! 

Can anyone help me with FSC code for my BMW HY EntryNav?

VIN WBXHT3C30G5E48095

Map type: Route
Region: Europe East
Road Map Europe Route (east) 2022-2

Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Oleksandr said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone help me with FSC code for my BMW HY EntryNav?
> 
> ...


Pm sent info


----------



## cristian.rdu (5 mo ago)

Hi!

Can anyone help me with generating the FSC Code for my navigation?

It's for the Route map type.

*VIN:* P814592
*CURRENT MAP:* Road Map EUROPE Route 2018-1
*NEW MAP:* Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2

*SYSTEM INFO:*
Europa
BMW Group
101171.3.412
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I15405A

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

cristian.rdu said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone help me with generating the FSC Code for my navigation?
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## drew_f45 (5 mo ago)

Hi,
Could you please generate FSC for my car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drew_f45 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please generate FSC for my car?


PM sent.


----------



## papaGee (5 mo ago)

Hi
I’ve got Entry Nav on mine and I’m looking for an fsc code for Europe West Route 2022-2 , anyone help with that?
VIN is WBA1V92040V772024.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

papaGee said:


> Hi
> I’ve got Entry Nav on mine and I’m looking for an fsc code for Europe West Route 2022-2 , anyone help with that?
> VIN is WBA1V92040V772024.


PM sent.


----------



## alessio25082008 (5 mo ago)

Hi!

Can anyone help me with generating the FSC Code for my navigation?

It's for the Route map type.

*VIN:* K658256
*CURRENT MAP:* Road Map EUROPE Route 2018-1
*NEW MAP:* Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alessio25082008 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone help me with generating the FSC Code for my navigation?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

alessio25082008 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone help me with generating the FSC Code for my navigation?
> 
> ...


Pm sent info


----------



## PolarTsunami (5 mo ago)

Hi!
Can anyone help me calculating the FSC code for my 2015 F20 with HU_EntryNAV using Route maps? 
From what I’ve read I need to read the fsc file with F-sys software, which I did and it saved a 319bytes fsc file but I’m kinda lost now, any help?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PolarTsunami said:


> Hi!
> Can anyone help me calculating the FSC code for my 2015 F20 with HU_EntryNAV using Route maps?
> From what I’ve read I need to read the fsc file with F-sys software, which I did and it saved a 319bytes fsc file but I’m kinda lost now, any help?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bendo (5 mo ago)

Hi guys,

can you help me with FSC for Route navi map update- F31 2014?

WBA3K11020F833420
*CURRENT MAP:* Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-1
*NEW MAP:* Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2

Europa
BMW Group
101131.3.412
RL_EntryNav_Nav_13503A

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bendo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you help me with FSC for Route navi map update- F31 2014?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## snos2 (6 mo ago)

Hi guys just tryed to update my entrynav to Europe west 2022-2 and ive got the activation code wrong . Could someone help me with the correct activation code pls
2016 bmw 3 series
vin WBA8C92060K727592
@shawnsheridan


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

snos2 said:


> Hi guys just tryed to update my entrynav to Europe west 2022-2 and ive got the activation code wrong . Could someone help me with the correct activation code pls
> 2016 bmw 3 series
> Short vin K727592
> 
> View attachment 1068213


Pm sent info


----------



## snos2 (6 mo ago)

snos2 said:


> Hi guys just tryed to update my entrynav to Europe west 2022-2 and ive got the activation code wrong . Could someone help me with the correct activation code pls
> 2016 bmw 3 series
> vin WBA8C92060K727592
> @shawnsheridan
> ...



all sorted now guys thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snos2 said:


> all sorted now guys thanks


----------



## PeraRealni (5 mo ago)

Hello, I just tried to update my entry nav map to europe east route 2022-2 and I've got my activation code wrong. Now my navigation doesn't work at all. Could someone help me with it.
BMW X1 F48
VIN: WBAHT710605G27340
@Adalbert_77
@shawnsheridan


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

PeraRealni said:


> Hello, I just tried to update my entry nav map to europe east 2022-2 and I've got my activation code wrong. Now my navigation doesn't work at all. Could someone help me with it.
> BMW X1 F48
> VIN: WBAHT710605G27340
> @Adalbert_77
> @shawnsheridan


Pm me ,


----------



## PeraRealni (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm me ,


Sorry, can you tell me how to pm you? This is my first time on this forum.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

PeraRealni said:


> Sorry, can you tell me how to pm you? This is my first time on this forum.


just check your msg box


----------



## Thek1d (4 mo ago)

Hello,
Can you help me please with an code for Europe West ROUTE 2022-2? I`ve got an X1 F48 entrynav, VIN P920153.
Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thek1d said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me please with an code for Europe West ROUTE 2022-2? I`ve got an X1 F48 entrynav, VIN P920153.
> Thank you.


Pm sent info


----------



## Alex Sale (4 mo ago)

Hello, can you generate a FSC for my entrynav?
WBA8C51020K733075
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alex Sale said:


> Hello, can you generate a FSC for my entrynav?
> WBA8C51020K733075
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Dvolxx (4 mo ago)

Hello, could you generate a FSC for me?
RL_entrynav Route
WBA8L71090K54325

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dvolxx said:


> Hello, could you generate a FSC for me?
> RL_entrynav Route
> WBA8L71090K556424
> 
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## n0m1 (4 mo ago)

Hi, Guys just trying to update my entrynav to Europe west 2022-2. Could someone help me with the FSC code please. 2016 bmw X3 Kind Regards


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

n0m1 said:


> Hi, Guys just trying to update my entrynav to Europe west 2022-2. Could someone help me with the FSC code please. 2016 bmw X3 Kind Regards


Pm sent info


----------



## mihai09 (7 mo ago)

Hello,
Can you help me please with a FSC code for Road Map Europe WAY 2022-2? I`ve got an X1 F48 entrynav, VIN EN09061
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mihai09 said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me please with an code for Road Map Europe WAY 2022-2? I`ve got an X1 F48 entrynav, VIN EN09061
> Thank you.


The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


----------



## mihai09 (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN.


 tnx


----------



## delta69 (4 mo ago)

Hello,

i want to update to Europe West ROUTE 2022-2 and need a fsc code. Can you help me please.
RL_EntryNav_Nav_13503A
WBA3D31020K274691
Thank you very much.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

delta69 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i want to update to Europe West ROUTE 2022-2 and need a fsc code. Can you help me please.
> RL_EntryNav_Nav_13503A
> ...


Pm sent info


----------



## LondonBCN (3 mo ago)

Hello,

I need FSC code for my BMW 3 series (F31) Road map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2. Can anyone help me?

RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A
VIN: WBA8H71020K803347

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LondonBCN said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need FSC code for my BMW 3 series (F31) Road map Europe West ROUTE 2022-2. Can anyone help me?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## artemka123 (3 mo ago)

Hello,

i want to update to Europe Route 2022-2 and need a fsc code. Can you help me please.
WBA2E310705F41852 EntryNav
Thank you very much.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

artemka123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i want to update to Europe Route 2022-2 and need a fsc code. Can you help me please.
> WBA2E310705F41852 EntryNav
> Thank you very much.


PM sent info


----------



## alex2708 (3 mo ago)

Hi Shawn

Could you generate a FSC for the following please.

Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2022-2 EntryNav 
0U81146

Many Thanks


----------



## alex2708 (3 mo ago)

Hello,

i want to update to Europe Route 2022-2 and need a fsc code. Can you help me please.
0U81146 EntryNav
Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex2708 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i want to update to Europe Route 2022-2 and need a fsc code. Can you help me please.
> 0U81146 EntryNav
> Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## ochocolate (3 mo ago)

Hi

I have a 2016 BMW 218d
VIN last 7 signs: V777714
current map: 101151.3.412 Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-1 RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

would you share me the map link and fsc code, thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ochocolate said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 2016 BMW 218d
> VIN last 7 signs: V777714
> ...


Pm sent info


----------



## stamin7878 (3 mo ago)

Hello!
Can you please be so kind and provide FSC to update Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-2 for WBAWZ310300K94443 ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

stamin7878 said:


> Hello!
> Can you please be so kind and provide FSC to update Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2022-2 for WBAWZ310300K94443 ?


Pm sent, Route now is 2023


----------



## Aniel66 (3 mo ago)

Hello,

I need FSC code for my BMW 2 series (F45) Road map Europe West ROUTE 2023. Can anyone help me?

RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A
VIN: VZ55661

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Aniel66 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need FSC code for my BMW 2 series (F45) Road map Europe West ROUTE 2023. Can anyone help me?
> 
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## sturia (3 mo ago)

hello there,
I'm currently looking for FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
Entry nav
VIN: 5D17459

thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sturia said:


> hello there,
> I'm currently looking for FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
> Entry nav
> VIN: 5D17459
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## stamin7878 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent, Route now is 2023


----------



## stamin7878 (3 mo ago)

sturia said:


> hello there,
> I'm currently looking for FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
> Entry nav
> VIN: 5D17459
> ...





Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent, Route now is 2023


Thank you!


----------



## stamin7878 (3 mo ago)

Thank You!


----------



## skaker03 (3 mo ago)

hello there,
I'm currently looking for FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
Entry nav
VIN: 5E15986
Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

skaker03 said:


> hello there,
> I'm currently looking for FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
> Entry nav
> VIN: 5E15986
> Thank you!


Pm sent info


----------



## adgg1983 (4 mo ago)

Hola, necesitaría código fsc para mi f34, me podríais ayudar. Aquí mi vin BF86071. Muchas gracias


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adgg1983 said:


> Hola, necesitaría código fsc para mi f34, me podríais ayudar. Aquí mi vin BF86071. Muchas gracias


PM sent.


----------



## fred55 (3 mo ago)

Bonjour

j'aimerais avoir mon code fsc

carte routière europe ouest route 2023-1
"entrynav"

WBA3K11040F835153

Merci d'avance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fred55 said:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'aimerais avoir mon code fsc
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ognum53 (9 mo ago)

Hi,
I need the FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
Entry nav
VIN: 5F10124
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ognum53 said:


> Hi,
> I need the FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
> Entry nav
> VIN: 5F10124
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## EAERsT (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello! can you send me FSC code and link for Road Map Europe West ROUTE vin P701000?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EAERsT said:


> Hello! can you send me FSC code and link for Road Map Europe West ROUTE vin P701000?
> Thanks!


PM Sent.


----------



## Turanyildiz (3 mo ago)

Hi,
I need the FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
Entry nav
VIN: K448187


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Turanyildiz said:


> Hi,
> I need the FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
> Entry nav
> VIN: K448187


PM sent.


----------



## rxp2007 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, i need the fsc life time code for Road Map Europe ROUTE 2023-1, 
VIN: WBA1V910X05D73980


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rxp2007 said:


> Hi, i need the fsc life time code for Road Map Europe ROUTE 2023-1,
> VIN: WBA1V910X05D73980


PM sent.


----------



## nemanja (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello,

I would kindly ask You for lifetime fsc code for Road Map Europe East Route 2023-1.

VIN: G192664


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nemanja said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would kindly ask You for lifetime fsc code for Road Map Europe East Route 2023-1.
> 
> VIN: G192664


PM sent.


----------



## andremichels (3 mo ago)

hello there, I'm currently looking for FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1. Entry nav VIN: V691932 Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andremichels said:


> hello there, I'm currently looking for FSC code for Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1. Entry nav VIN: V691932 Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## hhbadam (2 mo ago)

Hi, shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me FSC for my F48:
WBAHU310105E38892 - Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.

Thanks for your great help!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hhbadam said:


> Hi, shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me FSC for my F48:
> WBAHU310105E38892 - Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2023-1.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## madininaboy (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello,

I would kindly ask You for lifetime fsc code for Road Map Europe NEXT West 2023-1

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

madininaboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would kindly ask You for lifetime fsc code for Road Map Europe NEXT West 2023-1
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## eiuep74 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello,
can you kindly generate FSC code for Maps Europe West ROUTE 2023-1 wba8h91010k694911

thanks for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eiuep74 said:


> Hello,
> can you kindly generate FSC code for Maps Europe West ROUTE 2023-1 wba8h91010k694911
> 
> thanks for your help


PM sent.


----------



## jmilner83 (2 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan, 

Please could I request a FSC for:

Europa

BMW Group 101161.3.414

Road Map EUROPE Route 2017-1

RL_EntryNav_Nav_116293A

Vin: WBAHU320305G16414

Cheers, 
James


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmilner83 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Please could I request a FSC for:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## freddi2009 (2 mo ago)

Hi,
I would kindly ask You for lifetime fsc code for Road Map Europe East Route 2023-1 
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A X3 F25 201
vin: 0L14011
[email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

freddi2009 said:


> Hi,
> I would kindly ask You for lifetime fsc code for Road Map Europe East Route 2023-1
> RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A X3 F25 201
> vin: 0L14011
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mihai09 (7 mo ago)

hello there,
I'm currently looking for FSC code for Road Map Europe NEXT East 2023-1
NBT_O16255A
VIN: D578138


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mihai09 said:


> hello there,
> I'm currently looking for FSC code for Road Map Europe NEXT East 2023-1
> NBT_O16255A
> VIN: D578138


PM sent.


----------



## Filip511 (2 mo ago)

Hello,
I need help to get a lifetime (if possible) FSC Code for update GPS of my BMW F48 (X1) :
Old Version: Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-2
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

New Version : Road Map EUROPE WEST Route 2023-1 

5G29978 VIN
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Filip511 said:


> Hello,
> I need help to get a lifetime (if possible) FSC Code for update GPS of my BMW F48 (X1) :
> Old Version: Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-2
> RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A
> ...


Pm sent info


----------



## mactavish1277 (4 mo ago)

Hi, I want to update my navigation map can I get latest download link and fsc code.

Current Map: Road Map Europe Route 2014-2
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

VIN: WBA5E32050D972432

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mactavish1277 said:


> Hi, I want to update my navigation map can I get latest download link and fsc code.
> 
> Current Map: Road Map Europe Route 2014-2
> RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## currisque (1 mo ago)

@ shawnsheridan

I'm from Spain and I would like to update my maps.

I need a fsc code to update maps of a bmw x4.( 2019)

What does this map have?

ROAD MAP EUROPA EVO 2022-1

NBTevo _Y21432J

My vin is WBAVJ31020LG13951

Could you help me?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sweetdude1974 said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> I need a lifetime FSC code for [EntryNav] Road Map Europe West Route 2023-1.
> I have a 2016 BMW 1 series F020 with VIN: WBA1V72030V657046
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rivercrane (7 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could you please send me a FSC for NBT EVO 2022-2 china map? My short VIN is MM08368. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rivercrane said:


> Could you please send me a FSC for NBT EVO 2022-2 china map? My short VIN is MM08368. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Pukkahq (6 d ago)

Hi Everyone,
If possible lifetime FSC code for [EntryNav] Road Map Europe West Route 2023-1.
I have a 2014 BMW i3 Short Vin: V2215044

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pukkahq said:


> Hi Everyone,
> If possible lifetime FSC code for [EntryNav] Road Map Europe West Route 2023-1.
> I have a 2014 BMW i3 Short Vin: V221505
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mw1 (4 d ago)

Hi!
Could you send me lifetime FSC code for my EntryNav for Road Map Europe West Route 2023-1 maps?
My short VIN: K641839
Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mw1 said:


> Hi!
> Could you send me lifetime FSC code for my EntryNav for Road Map Europe West Route 2023-1 maps?
> My short VIN: K641839
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## Mirko_Bimmer (3 d ago)

Hi,

could you send me a lifetime FSC for Entrynav Europe West Route 2023-1 ?

My VIN: WBA3G51060F926854

It would be great to update from 2014 ;D 

thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mirko_Bimmer said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you send me a lifetime FSC for Entrynav Europe West Route 2023-1 ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## MehWick (5 h ago)

Hi!
Could you send me lifetime FSC code for my EntryNav for Road Map Europe WAY 2023-1 maps? VIN: FH29630 Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MehWick said:


> Hi!
> Could you send me lifetime FSC code for my EntryNav for Road Map Europe WAY 2023-1 maps? VIN: FH29630 Thx!


You have ENTRYNAV2, not ENTRYNAV. The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN. You can get from Dealer or a reseller.


----------



## MehWick (5 h ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have ENTRYNAV2, not ENTRYNAV. The ONLY option for WAY Map Update is OEM Map FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN. You can get from Dealer or a reseller.


Thanks a lot! 👍


----------

